# 2012 LTZ Keyless Entry Not Working for Driver Door



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Welcome and I would check the vehicle settings of the car for Lock operation. To do so: get in the car, turn on the key. There is a config button on the radio/stereo. Press that and you will be given a list of options. One of them is Vehicle settings and once pressed there is an option for Locking. I can only imagine there is a setting for which doors to unlock when using the FOB. I know there are like settings for locking/unlocking once you are in the car and turn off the key etc.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Welcome To the wonderful World of 2012 LTZ Electrical problems!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Since I addressed your Lock issue. You should introduce yourself and your car here


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hourani23 said:


> So my 2012 LTZ's keyless entry works for all doors except for the driver door. What can I do to fix it?


Including the back driver's door? If that door works, then I'd suspect the push button switch in the driver's door. (I assume you're using the mode where you push the button on the door handle.) If the back driver's door doesn't work, then I'd suspect it's the antenna on the driver's side. But a bad antenna should set a code - but may not light any lights that inform the driver.

I think there's another mode where just getting close to the car will unlock it. 

I can't imagine a setting that would allow all doors except the driver's door to work. The other way around, yes.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Patman said:


> Welcome and I would check the vehicle settings of the car for Lock operation. To do so: get in the car, turn on the key. There is a config button on the radio/stereo. Press that and you will be given a list of options. One of them is Vehicle settings and once pressed there is an option for Locking. I can only imagine there is a setting for which doors to unlock when using the FOB. I know there are like settings for locking/unlocking once you are in the car and turn off the key etc.


Is it just me or are those security settings limited to Lighting when entering & exiting the CRUZE, and visually confirming when you arm/disarm the alarm with an available honk option? I have no other security features available like active alarming of the car when you exit the vehicle?


----------

